# Lights I sued my trailer



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

I recently had my wiring replaced in the inside of my trailer., from a rat problem. Now a new problem. The lights doesn't work. When we bought the trailer we had elec. brake wired to the truck for the trailer had elec brakes. Lights worked fine with husbands truck. 
Having said that....I have a 94 Ford. It hasn't had anything extra done to it as far as light wiring. When I used the trailer the other day, the inside trailer lights and the fans did not work. Could it be I need to get an extra "circuit" set up for the inside trailer lights?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you towed with your vehicle before and this trailer lights worked?
Hook up the truck you know worked before and see where you are at...if they work on that vehicle, the culprit is your new tow vehicle.

Before blaming the truck make sure you have a fuse in the correct spot to power the trailer connection...sometimes a "dummy" fuse is in that spot so pull it and check it is "good".

Other thing is do you have a good ground {?} and being you just rewired the trailer... do you have the same wiring truck to trailer and not a wire reversal?

Couple of things to check before going completely nuts.....:-x

Best of luck.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Depending on your wiring harness and connector, you can see how the wiring should be at Trailer Wiring Diagrams | etrailer.com and compare your two trucks.
http://www.etrailer.com/faq-wiring.aspx


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hook up the trailer to husband's truck again. If everything works, then the trouble is with your truck. Could be a bad ground, could be a broken circuit, bad connection... find electrical troubles sucks. My first check is always ground.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Depending on your wiring harness and connector, you can see how the wiring should be at Trailer Wiring Diagrams | etrailer.com and compare your two trucks.



You are aware that although it is a 7-prong plug, different trailer manufacturers wire slightly different sometimes...so although correct in diagram there can be slight changes...one wire put in a different location screws the entire thing up and makes you batty!!

Found this one out the hard way...yup went batty & crazy!!:twisted:

:lol:...now can laugh about it,...but then "NO!!"


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah sounds like it's the vehicle you're hitching the trailer to, not the trailer itself. If the lights are working when you hitch it to one vehicle and not another, then it's not the trailer.

Also, I just have to laugh about the autocorrect in your title. You sued your trailer? LOL


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be that your Ford wasn't wired for auxiliary power to the trailer. Usually, the center prong is for that and that is what the interior lights and accessories run off of. The other lights (running lights, turn signals, and brake lights) and the brakes are on separate prongs for each. Those are always hooked up but not the auxiliary. There is even a prong for reverse lights, if your trailer has them, but that too is not usually hooked up on the truck.

Edit: I shouldn't say they are always hooked up or correctly hooked up if it wasn't done by a professional. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> Yeah sounds like it's the vehicle you're hitching the trailer to, not the trailer itself. If the lights are working when you hitch it to one vehicle and not another, then it's not the trailer.
> 
> Also, I just have to laugh about the autocorrect in your title. You sued your trailer? LOL


Oh I know, what can I say? I'm new to this forum...is it possible to edit after you post? It was too late when I realized my blunder. I'm taking my trusty green machine to the shop today. It's 20 years old, so it's probably the truck. I'll be able to test to my husbands truck later today. We used his truck since we bought the trailer and had elec brakes hooked up too. Actually this was the first time pulling with my truck. I was hoping to use my truck for my trailering. I'm not real comfortable in his truck. Too big...but safer I guess..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes you can edit your post up to 10 minutes after you make the post. There is a button/tab under the post that says edit. Click on it and you can edit it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

usandpets said:


> It could be that your Ford wasn't wired for auxiliary power to the trailer. Usually, the center prong is for that and that is what the interior lights and accessories run off of. The other lights (running lights, turn signals, and brake lights) and the brakes are on separate prongs for each. Those are always hooked up but not the auxiliary. There is even a prong for reverse lights, if your trailer has them, but that too is not usually hooked up on the truck.
> 
> Edit: I shouldn't say they are always hooked up or correctly hooked up if it wasn't done by a professional.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll find out today!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Autocorrect gets us all lol don't worry about it, just laugh!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since your truck is older, check the connector first as they pick up road grime and the internal connections rust out. When we had to replace our connector on the truck from too many back roads, the new one was kept well wrapped to protect it. In our case the rusted connections were telling the trailer brakes to come on while in Drive.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag-you beat me to it. That was the issue with mine a couple of years ago.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

I took my old truck in today. Mechanic will call tomorrow. Hooked my husbands truck to trailer today. No lights inside. :-( so now I'm thinking fuses?? My challenge tomorrow. 
The lights did work with his truck before.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My trailer is only 3 years old, the overhead lights stopped working. Blew a bunch of fuses on my truck and my daughter's brand new truck, hers was under warranty. Dealer said no covered under warranty, you hooked up to something that causes a surge. However, for both vehicles, not super expensive, just replace fuses, BUT I took my trailer into the RV place to see what's up, they checked it out, replaced the utility battery, looked at the brakes, checked a few other things out, nothing much ... Bill = $450. For replacing a battery pretty much.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

WB, I think you should sue your trailer.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

I hooked it up to our other truck Tuesday, nothing, still no lights. I haven't heard from my mechanic about my truck. Maybe today. In the meantime, I'm going to try and ck fuses in my husbands truck. May end up taking the trailer back to the dealer. 
Can't till next week though. They're about an hour from me.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

If there isn't a blown fuse then it very well might be a loose wire on your recently rewired trailer. I would look in the trailer plug first. Second look to see if there is a junction box under the tongue and look for a loose wire there. Not all trailers hav a junction box so don't panic if you can't find one. After that, good luck as it's not fun chasing trailer wiring problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

To all my buddies here, finally solved my light problem. Took the thing to the trailer dealer who repaired wiring. They checked the fuses , found no blown fuses. They suggested to take truck to the truck dealer...blah blah...well on the way home we stopped by the UHaul store. One of the men looked at it and saw the fuse box.. Located about an inch from that at fuse box was another little fuse box, wala that was the one! It had blown and required a larger amp fuse. Took 5 minutes, and he didn't even charge us! Thank you again for all your help..


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is nice that you found the problem I had some thing like that and it was the connection on the truck


----------

